
Why a Wasp Just Cut a Bee in Half (and Left with Its Rear End) - ericdanielski
https://www.livescience.com/60757-wasp-slices-bee-in-half-video.html
======
zeristor
Eric the half a bee?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_the_Half-a-
Bee](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_the_Half-a-Bee)

